
We found a deleted page that reveals the paparazzi roots of Kodak Coin - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/01/kodak-apparently-re-branded-a-paparazzi-licensing-platform-as-kodak-coin/
======
cwkoss
How does KodakCoin plan to mitigate the issue of attackers uploading IP that
they don't actually own?

Seems like either:

\- KodakCoin IP rights can be revoked by a master key they control:
centralized control makes the fact it's a cryptocurrency irrelevant

\- KodakCoin IP rights can't be revoked: this system is going to be used to
facilitate payments for IP fraud.

